# Found pigeon



## seward (May 30, 2011)

Found pigeon in the Pensacola Fl area bands says "GCPRC 2013 761" I Have racing pigeons and this is the first band that docent say AU or IF let me know if you can help find owner


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. This could be a rolling pigeon band. The RC at the end could mean Roller Club.


----------

